# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Xin hỏi cách đảo chiều đông cơ servo MR-J2S-*A

## ktshung

Các bác cho em hỏi parameter nào đảo chiều của con servo này ạ? Em cám ơn mọi người

----------


## spkt2004

Em lâu rồi không đụng tụi này, nhưng em nhớ là muốn đảo chiều nó thì phải chỉnh trong controller chứ.

----------


## ktshung

> Em lâu rồi không đụng tụi này, nhưng em nhớ là muốn đảo chiều nó thì phải chỉnh trong controller chứ.


Ví dụ 1 xung nhưng điều khiển 2 bộ quay ngược chiều nhau (song mã bánh răng trục Y) thì làm thế nào bác. Em vừa tìm hiểu, hình như đảo chiều bằng P54 để em làm xong báo cáo lại bác

----------


## Gamo

Xui nhất thì đảo chiều bằng 74HC14 thôi

----------


## ktshung

Em đảo chiều được bằng P54 các bác nhé thay đồi thông số cuối là 0 hoặc 1 để thay đồi chiều quay động cơ

----------

